# Mountain Top food



## Solvo Pium (Nov 18, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this? I read about it, looks like a good product for long storage periods, even longer than MRE's. I think per ounce it is more affordable than ordering MRE packages. Any thoughts?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's the url if any one is interested. They look like they tast better than mres.

Mountain Top Foods


----------

